# Licking the cheese ashtray....



## fpmich (Jun 3, 2015)

*I live and learn smoking from these forums.  *

And for the most part I accept all the hints and tips, and rules to smoking.  I've done okay so far.

I've been smoking cheese for two years now and always followed proven forum advice.  Cheese was great even months later.

But... every once in awhile   I have to test a proven theory. 
 

*Don't eat fresh smoked cheese, was my last theory test.*

Everyone said it was like licking an ash tray, if tasted soon after smoking.    *They were wrong! *

I tasted a very small sliver off one corner of some. * YUM!  I was expecting something awful, but it was great tasting!*

...at first taste.

*Now....*

two hours later...,  I am still "tongue licking" my mouth, trying to get rid of the ash tray taste.  And it was a minuscule shaving too!   ICKY!

*Yeah..., I think I don't mind waiting  the minimum of 30 days for mellowing.  It is much better then!  LOL*

I knew it was gonna happen, but I had to try it!

I should've been born in MO.  But at least now, I can tell people to not do that, from experience, and not just hearsay.

Cheese looks and smell great, and is in fridge drying until vac-packing tomorrow.  Will crack some open for the 4th of July.

No pic's.

Done in the middle of the night.

Have fun fellow cheese smokers.  Laugh if you must.  LOL     I am.

*Still mouth licking to no avail.... * Someone said, do it once and you'll never do it again.  They were right.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2015)

Frank that is funny I learned the hard way also LOL.I was surprised the other day with hard boiled eggs,after smoking I let them sit for a few hrs. they were good.2 days later made some deviled eggs, the smoke had actually penetrated into the yoke.


----------



## humdinger (Jun 3, 2015)

LOL- at least you didnt serve it to a room full of party guests like I did a few years ago! Wont do that again!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 3, 2015)

hahaha this is so true.  First time I smoked cheese I tried it right away and thought it was so great.  And for the rest of the night I was gargling all different kinds of beverages trying to get that taste out of my mouth.  I did find however that mozzarella is good right away.  Not sure why.  Maybe one of the experts can answer that for me.


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2015)

I tried to smoke some Boursin, it held up fine on the smoker,but I only let it age for a week. Man it was horrible, but I was just glad it didn't melt wasn't expecting much from that one!


----------



## fpmich (Jun 5, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> LOL- at least you didnt serve it to a room full of party guests like I did a few years ago! Wont do that again!


Ooooh!  That had to have hurt!  LOL  Does any of your guest still visit when you are smoking something, or are to forced to have a party of one?  LOL


tropics said:


> Frank that is funny I learned the hard way also LOL.I was surprised the other day with hard boiled eggs,after smoking I let them sit for a few hrs. they were good.2 days later made some deviled eggs, the smoke had actually penetrated into the yoke.


Did you cold smoke your boiled eggs in the shell, as some so, or out of the shell? 

Seems to me that out of the shell would be easier.  That's on my to do list this summer.


worktogthr said:


> hahaha this is so true.  First time I smoked cheese I tried it right away and thought it was so great.  And for the rest of the night I was gargling all different kinds of beverages trying to get that taste out of my mouth.  I did find however that mozzarella is good right away.  Not sure why.  Maybe one of the experts can answer that for me.


No amount of Busch beer, nor, I suspect would whiskey, get rid of that taste.  LOL  Man does it linger!


----------



## tropics (Jun 5, 2015)

Did you cold smoke your boiled eggs in the shell, as some so, or out of the shell? 

Seems to me that out of the shell would be easier.  That's on my to do list this summer.

I took the shells off


----------



## fpmich (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks tropics.


----------



## tropics (Jun 5, 2015)

fpmich said:


> Thanks tropics.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/200685/cold-smoked-eggs-deviled


----------

